# Pleasant Valley West VPA !



## csgreen1 (Sep 5, 2018)

Son got picked for this hunt, anyone got any info they can share with us?


----------



## dannyray49 (Sep 13, 2018)

I live about 4 miles from it. I go by it all the time. When is his hunt?  Where do you live?


----------



## Cutt123 (Dec 31, 2018)

Didn't see much on the response but my son was selected for the weekend of Jan 19th.  We are coming from Lilburn so not sure what to expect.  If anyone has hunted this area, could you please let me know some details that's could help us out.  Please reply or call 678 772 1659.  Thanks a million! Ben


----------



## tlee22 (Dec 31, 2018)

Don't leave anything valuable in your truck if you hunt that area.  Pine Valley road and others is known for breakins and drug dealers in that area.  We hunt near that area for the last 15 years and have seen it all.  It is only 127 acres so should not be to hard to find a good spot.


----------



## Cutt123 (Jan 2, 2019)

Thanks for the tip. Great to know


----------

